# Dome nut size (6mm?)



## ChrisKnox (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi guys- me again. Have been looking online for single hole steam tips for the LP- quite a few on ebay etc, but noticed that most are just drilled dome nuts. For a millennium LP would a 6mm dome nut work? Definitely works out a lot cheaper to just drill one yourself and with a pack of 4 can create different diameter holes.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Stainless-steel-metric-domed-Delivery/dp/B009YN0Y1E

Chris


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

A cautionary note...

Make sure the thread is exactly the same. I recently bought a LP Pro as a refurb project.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?47541-La-Pavoni-Pro-wiring-problem&p=649897#post649897

The dome nut in the Amazon link looks very similar to the one I had thread problems with. So take care!


----------



## ChrisKnox (Mar 9, 2018)

Batian said:


> A cautionary note...
> 
> Make sure the thread is exactly the same. I recently bought a LP Pro as a refurb project.
> 
> ...


Ahhh ok- not sure how i'd be able to tell without buying some. Which ones did you go for in the end?

Just seems a bit pointless paying someone £12 to drill a hole, when takes a few seconds.

Chris


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

For the moment, I have fitted a LP 3 hole tip.

Try @jimbojohn55


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

If you do have a go a drilling one try a 1.5mm hole, also need a decent drill bit of you drill stainless


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Best go for cobalt/HSS drill bit and get a few ....


----------

